# Averting an ill choice?



## Ithrynluin (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Of the Voyage Of Eärendil and the War of Wrath_
> But Eönwë answered that the right to the work of their father, which the sons of Fëanor formerly possessed, had now perished, because of their many and merciless deeds, being blinded by their oath, and most of all because of their slaying of Dior and the assault upon the Havens. The light of the Silmarils should go now into the West, whence it came in the beginning; and to Valinor must Maedhros and Maglor return, and there abide the judgement of the Valar, by whose decree alone would Eönwë yield the jewels from his charge. Then Maglor desired indeed to submit, for his heart was sorrowful, and he said: The oath says not that we may not bide our time, and it may be that in Valinor all shall be forgiven and forgot, and we shall come into our own in peace.
> 
> But Maedhros answered that if they returned to Aman but the favour of the Valar were withheld from them, then their oath would still remain, but its fulfilment be beyond all hope; and he said: 'Who can tell to what dreadful doom we shall come, if we disobey the Powers in their own land, or purpose ever to bring war again into their holy realm?'
> ...


 Whose suggestion regarding what course of action to take next do you think is better - Maglor's or Maedhros'? 

We do know how Maedhros' suggestion turned out of course - they committed another kinslaying and ended up desparing and committing suicide (Maedhros) or wandering in solitude (Maglor).

Now had Maglor's choice been taken things may have gone differently and ended idylically, with the Valar offering them forgiveness and them regaining the Silmarils in a non-violent manner. However, as Maedhros hints, things may not have gone so 'rosy', if the Valar had denied them the right to the Silmarils and punished them for their fell deeds. But who knows?

Which road would you have taken?


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 25, 2004)

"Whose suggestion regarding what course of action to take next do you think is better - Maglor's or Maedhros'?"

Isn't this just a wee bit similar to a question I asked in the thread I just started: "Was Maglor right in his willingness to break the oath?"

Anyhow, I agree with Maglor's suggestion. When have the Valar denied pardon to those who sought it? And as Maglor says, they'd do less evil in breaking.

But what choice would I have made? Don't know.

PS: In the earlier Silmarillion it was Maedhros wanted to break the oath. I am glad Tolkien changed it.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 25, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Anyhow, I agree with Maglor's suggestion. When have the Valar denied pardon to those who sought it? And as Maglor says, they'd do less evil in breaking.


Pardon they would probably give, but would their verdict be to the liking of Maglor and Maedhros? Or would it enrage them so that they would do another horrible deed in Aman? The Oath didn't make those who took it very easy to reason with. And was it within the jurisdiction of the Valar to 'cancel' the Oath?

I'd probably have chosen Maglor's way as well.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 25, 2004)

In retrospect it was Maglor's choice that was the wiser....though as for Maedhros's choice, it has a touch of wisdom. They didn't know if the Valar would forgive them (or at least Maedhros's outlook was anti-Fëanorian) and what about the Valarin banishment and wrath directed at the Fëanorians? This would have lead to an intrinsic mistrust of the Valar amongst the Fëanorians and possibly Maedhros more then others.

What of the Valar didn't forgive them? They would be in a bad way, that's for sure. Do you really think that the Valar would have given them back the Silmaril's? Worse things could happen as a result of them going back to Aman, they could taint it and bring war to Aman. Could the Valar forgive them? Did they have that power?

note: I'm looking at it from Maedhros's p.o.v. Some of these points can be seen (in retrospect) as being ridiculous or fallacious. 

Maybe the oath had a greater hold on Maedhros then Maglor? Was it because he was the eldest son of Fëanor that he felt he needed to continue Fëanor’s "mission"?


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 25, 2004)

It may have been that Maedhros had more pride. Also that Maglor had more sorrow?



> 'then indeed the Everlasting Darkness shall be our lot, whether we keep our oath or break it; but less evil shall we do in the breaking.'



That is good enough for me.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 25, 2004)

Good point.

Maedhros regards the 'everlasting darkness' as something which they need to avoid---and so he wishes to steal the Silmaril's and seal their fate earlier and avoid further problems...but the melancholic Maglor realises that if the everlasting darkness is indeed their fate then it would be better to be noble about it then just kill more people....or maybe Maedhros thought if they went to Aman they couldn't be absolved and this would lead to even bigger predicaments etc.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 26, 2004)

ithrynluin said:


> Pardon they would probably give, but would their verdict be to the liking of Maglor and Maedhros? Or would it enrage them so that they would do another horrible deed in Aman? The Oath didn't make those who took it very easy to reason with. And was it within the jurisdiction of the Valar to 'cancel' the Oath?



I did not see your reply yesterday. Inderjit hid it!

I think Maedhros and Maglor would have dealt differently with whatever the Valar decided on. I really think Maglor would have taken whatever they gave him, but Maedhros might have re-enacted Feanor's part. 

But the thing is, Maedhros would never have returned as he was. If he was in the kind of mind to go with Maglor's suggestion then think that same type of mind would have been okay in Aman but who knows? The brothers they can't very well ask for pardon if they aim to continue their ways. Maglor was ready for pardon through and through I think, sorry for what he did and would take whatever punishment dealt to him and consequences of oath-breaking knowing he deserved it. And so what, because he'd be tormented forever regardless? Maedhros asking for pradon without repenting would have been worthless.

I don't see how it would be the Valar's call to cancel it.


----------

